# Radiobike and Customliner Tank Screws



## partsguy (Dec 15, 2017)

I thought I would post this here, and will also post to the Radiobike Registry thread. There has been some difficulty in obtaining the original clutch-head screws that were used on the Huffy Radiobike, and the men's frame Customliner tanks.

I have been in vintage auto restoration in one form or another for several years. From my experience, these screws were used on many classic cars from the 1940's-1960's. They were even used on early Corvettes.

Here are a couple of links to follow in obtaining these screws. No need to buy in bulk! MAKE SURE TO MEASURE YOUR SCREW SIZE FIRST! Also, some applications on these bikes called for _*panhead screws *_or _*oval head screws*_. Make sure to check that too.

https://www.corvettecentral.com/search?CurrentSearchCategoryId=&q=clutch+screw&count=18

http://www.corvettefasteners.com/products/1953%2d62-Corvette-Clutch-Head-Screws-1{47}4%2d20-x-3{47}4.html


----------

